# 65 roof rail weatherstripping retainer sealer??



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

anyone who has removed and reassembled the roof rail weatherstrip retainer (the part that is screwed to the roof above the windows and the weatherstripping is bedded into that) what do you use for a sealant between the car and the retainer pieces??the stuff I removed was a tar like consistency


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I used putty tape that I found at the hardware store,


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Randy,
Thanks but more info please-do you have the exact product name?is that a butyl tape? how thin? who makes it? did you have to trim off any excess that squeezed out or did you cut the width down at all. 
thanks
scott


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Scott,

Here are 2 links, keep in mind the price is for 16 to 20 rolls and it is rated for automotive use; I went with 1/8"X 1" tape and didn't have to trim any excess.

C.R. Laurence CRL 1/8" x 3/4" Putty Tape - 20 rolls | PT34X18

C.R. Laurence CRL 1/8" x 1" Putty Tape - 16 rolls | PT1X18

This link gives pricing for single rolls, also check with lowes and home depot,

Putty Tape - Flexible Grey Rope Tape Sealant

This link offers other options thru a RV parts store;

Putty Tape, Foam, Butyl, Foil Tapes, Weather Stripping Tapes


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks again:cheers


----------

